# New 28rsds Not New To Camping



## candminga (May 30, 2006)

Hi,
My wife and I love camping. Always have. Have had several tents, then a couple of pop ups then a travel trailer and now a 28rsds hybrid with 2 slides one being the queen bed and the other the dinette. What appeals to us the most in the interior. Great for the rainy camping days and wide enough for us and our 2 dogs.

Interested in hearing from other members with similar model and did any of you experience major problems with yours?

We are still in the 6 month new window and hoping the dealership gets all problems fixed....just can't wait to go camping again. I'm sure you can relate.

Our email:[email protected]

2 adults, 2 dogs ready for a camping trip..... action


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

candminga,

Can't help you with your 28RSDS problems, but do want to welcome you to the wonderful world of Outbackers.com. action

Hope you get your problems resolved and soon.

Mark


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

candminga said:


> Hi,
> My wife and I love camping. Always have. Have had several tents, then a couple of pop ups then a travel trailer and now a 28rsds hybrid with 2 slides one being the queen bed and the other the dinette. What appeals to us the most in the interior. Great for the rainy camping days and wide enough for us and our 2 dogs.
> 
> Interested in hearing from other members with similar model and did any of you experience major problems with yours?
> ...


What are some of the problems that you are having?
Rich


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Welcome to the site.

No major problems with our '06. Some minor but easy to fix.
What is going on with your rig?

- Tony


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome candminga to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 28RSDS

Don


----------



## candminga (May 30, 2006)

mswalt said:


> candminga,
> 
> Can't help you with your 28RSDS problems, but do want to welcome you to the wonderful world of Outbackers.com. action
> 
> ...


Thanks for your welcome..to the outbackers site.

Some of the problems are: dinette slide comes out in transit, two front storage hatches leak when raining, queen rear bed slide out leaks when raining, can see daylight when dinette slideout is out and can stick hand out the bottom of slideout when closed, plus it leaks because of this when raining.

Can u help? Or have similiar problems?

Thanks,
2 dogs, 2 adults ready to camp


----------



## candminga (May 30, 2006)

freefaller25 said:


> Welcome to the site.
> 
> No major problems with our '06. Some minor but easy to fix.
> What is going on with your rig?
> ...


Thanks for the welcome.

Just have a few scary problems. The major one is the dinette slide comes out in transit. Plus it leaks and you can see daylight when its out and it leaks even when its in. We also have had leaks with the queen bed slide when out and the front storage hatches both leak. The back stairs won't pull out at all. Maybe youv'e experienced some of these...let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

candminga said:


> freefaller25 said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the site.
> ...


Again.....Welcome...

We have a 2006 28RSDS with no problems. This is our second Outback, we moved up from a 21RS.

As it was stated in other posts in your other thread. You really need to call Keystone, yesterday....... The slide coming out is a safety issue that needs to be addressed.

As far as the rear steps....WD40 works wonders. My steps would not move......little lube does wonders.

CamperAndy mentioned the use of caulk on the fron access hatches...Quick fix.

Let Keystone handle everything else.

Good Luck and Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

welcome to the club. action action

glad to see another georgia outbacker online.
we have a few rallys planned this year. we would love for you to join us on all of them. jump in on some of our post and make yourself at home..

campingnut18


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers and happy camping action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the group!! Glad you're here.

We have the 28RSS (slide/dinnette swapped) and haven't had any major problems. Hope yours get resolved soon so you can get back out there and camp some more.


----------

